# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Wieloletni problem z zatokami, brak mi już sił

## PiotrG

Dzień dobry.
Mam problem z zatokami od wieku młodzieńczego, już jakieś 10 lat.
Zatoki bolą i puchnął, wypluwam dużą ilość dziwnej wydzieliny, głównie rano.

Wymaz był robiony kilkukrotnie, brak bakterii, miałem prostowaną przegrodę, brak poprawy.

Miałem mieć endoskopie w szpitalu, lekarze jednak stwierdzili po tomokomputerze ,że zmiany są zbyt małe by cokolwiek z tym robić, po prostu jestem za mało chory by to leczyć, za publiczne pieniądze.

Byłem pod kontrolą  alergolog a, od wieku dziecięcego, wmawiano mi różne alergie, łącznie z kobaltem, jednak zawsze były to alergie lekkie, w dolnej skali. A ja nie czuję różnicy między jesienią, latem, wiosną czy zimą.
Brałem wiele leków na alergie przez lata, jedyny efekt to senność.

Zatoki bolą kilka razy w miesiącu, nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić dlaczego akurat teraz ,a dlaczego nie, ciężko się oddycha, są spuchnięte.

Przez to wszystko mam wrażenie ,że się nie wysypiam, bo słabo oddycham w nocy, jeśli przypadkowo spię na plecach boli mnie głowa od samego rana.
W związku z tym chciałbym zapytać o radę oraz o cenę płukania zatok? Jest to rzecz której jeszcze nie próbowałem.

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Swoim pacjentom, równolegle do prowadzonych terapii,  polecam płukanie zatok.
Wejdź na allegro i kup sobie dzbanek do płukania zatok (50zł).
Masz tam instrukcję  dawkowania i przeprowadzania.
Zatoki to przeważnie grzybica, a ona boi się soli.
Grzybica boi się dodatkowo jodu więc jak sól  to jodowana.
Możesz też dodać 3 krople jakiegoś związku z jodem np jodyny 3 %owej.
Leczenie grzybic  jest bardzo długie. Nie wspomagane trwa jeszcze dłużej.
To miesiące. Dobre i szybkie efekty daje 3 tygodniowa głodówka. 
Pamiętaj że grzyby odżywiają się cukrem a więc mąka pod każdą postacią idzie w odstawkę.
Żegnasz się również ze słodyczami i gazowanymi rzeczami.
Jak podejmiesz rezygnację z tych rzeczy wtedy warto zaczynać płukankę,
bo inaczej likwidujesz tylko powierzchownie grzybicę a korzenie dostają papu nadal.

Pozdrawia terapeuta ( patrz stopka posta)
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick.

----------


## PiotrG

Skąd pewność i pomysł ,że mam grzybicę? Dzbanek ten miałem, używałem, nic nie dawał, bywa ,że bolało przy używaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piotr TY nie czytaj glupot pseudo specjalistow, idz do dobrego specjalisty niestety prywatnie za wizyte taki bierze i 300 zł, zrob badania, zdjecie rtg itd.

----------


## PiotrG

Tylko ,że ja już to wszystko przechodziłem, tych dobrych specjalistów za 300zł i okazało się ,że chyba musieli ściągać na egzaminach, albo na prawdę ciężko stwierdzić. Możesz kogoś polecić na pomorzu? A tak z ciekawości, są jakieś dedykowane badania krwi na grzybicę?

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Nie ubliżając nie zarejestrowanemu gościowi , moimi pacjentami są ludzie którzy zostali już przećwiczeni przez specjalistów i po wielu seriach antybiotykowych, operacjach, w fatalnych stanach usłyszeli od lekarzy, że nic nie mogą już zrobić dla nich.  Ot Twoja sytuacja.
Jeśli chodzi o pytanie - Skąd mam pewność , ze to grzybica - to odpowiem , że nie mam pewności ale skoro napisałeś , że robiłeś wymazy na bakterie , to obok streptococcusów i staphylococcusów grzyby są głównym jak nie najczętszym powodem  problemów zatokowych. Tak z ciekawości kup sobie sok z buraków i wypij. Jeżeli będziesz miał  mocz różowy to na 95% masz zakwaszony układ pokarmowy i grzybicę jelit. Jest kilka patogenów które powodują zwiększoną przepuszczalność śluzówki jelit ale towarzyszą im inne dynamiczniejsze objawy. Oczywiście grzybica jelit to inny typ niż zatok ale ewentualny ich stan może powiedzieć Ci o ogólnym zakwaszeniu organizmu w tym zatok. Zastanów się czy nie mieszkasz w zagrzybionym domu ( strych , piwnice, łazienki bez wentylacji ...). Pomyśl czy  nie masz takiej sytuacji w pracy albo gdzieś gdzie spędzasz dużo czasu.
Grzybice leczy się bardzo długo. Lekarze bardzo beztrosko przypisują antybiotyki a to się mści potem latami.
Innym powodem Twoich problemów może być nietypowa lokalizacja jakiegoś pasożyta.
Osobiście nie kojarzę pasożytów zatokowych ale czasami zdarza się oportunistyczne zachowanie jakiejś gadziny.
Radzę Ci jednak zrobić wymaz na grzyby z treści nosowej

Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## PiotrG

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź. Proszę mi powiedzieć czy tą grzybicę da się jeszcze zbadać w inny sposób? Czy tylko wymaz? I czy da się to zrobić prywatnie? Bez obrazy, ale mam dość wyczekiwania w kolejce do lekarzy i proszenia ich o cokolwiek. Co do buraków to przetestuję ale nigdy nie miałem tego problemu. Dziekuję

----------


## PiotrG

Prywatnie w sensie, pójść, zapłacić i mieć, bez zbędnych pytań, jak badania krwi

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Ludzie idą do laboratorium i robią test. Potem dostają wynik ujemny i ogłaszają wszem nie mam grzybicy.
A testy mają swoją sprawdzalność i to przeważnie niską. Sprawdzalność potrafi w niektórych testach oscylować wokół 10-20%  Badanie przeciwciał może powiedzieć Ci więcej ale nie masz pewności czy wykazało grzyba z nosa
Sam wykonuje biorezonansem scanowanie organizmu w Wawie Nie chodzi tu autoreklamę (patrz stopka posta).
Scaner ma sprawdzalność ok 75% - to wysoko. Przy okazji dostajesz jeszcze wydruk baktrii wirusów, pasożytów
Jak pójdziesz do laboratorium to za pieniądze NFOZ " 5zł " mają dużo niższą sprawdzalność. No może jakieś super metody są  prywatnie. Cięzko jest wyhodować grzyba z treści ktora wycieka a nie możesz jej zdrapać jak np z dostępnego gardła. Ponadto możesz jeszcze mieć coś egzotycznego dla którego podkład ogólnie dostępny jest nie teges i klops. Wynik ujemny
Istnieje jeszcze sprawdzenie biorezonansem ręcznie i tutaj jest duża skuteczność tylko specjalista musi być super.
Bo tu wszystko zależy od osoby która obsługuje rezonator.
No masz problem Piotr, bo grzyby to upierdliwa rzecz. Ja miałem kiedyś ciągły, gęsty, nie odrywający się naciek na tylnej ścianie gardła. Nawet charczenie nie pomagało. Jak klej który ściekał z nosa. 4 m-ce płukałem i wspomagałem biorezonasem. Ustąpiło w końcu. Zrobiło się rzadkie. W mojej branży mówi się , że np Candidę leczy się tyle miesięcy ile lat ją masz.  
Jak będziesz mial jakieś pytanie to pisz na nick prywatnie bo nie wracam do postów.
Przypadek że przeczytałem Twoje pytanie

Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam dokładnie ten sam problem, tylko krócej (2 miesiące bez przerwy). Byłam leczona antybiotykami (nawet dwoma na raz), kroplami i nic. Sama robiłam sobie inhalację, piję imbir, jem chrzan. Żadnych alergii nie mam. Niestety moja prowadząca pani doktor upiera się, że wyleczy to sama i nawet nie myśli o skierowaniu mnie do laryngologa, a mnie na wizytę prywatną nie stać. Jeśli chodzi o grzybicę nie mam na pewno, jem buraki lub piję z nich sok bardzo często, a mocz nie zmienia barwy. Ponadto nie jem w ogóle białej mąki, nie piję napojów gazowanych ani alkoholu, a ze słodyczy jem rządek gorzkiej czekolady dziennie, bardzo rzadko więcej. Głowa mnie boli do tego stopnia, że muszę przerywać zajęcia, zazwyczaj najgorzej jest wieczorem, wtedy nie jestem w stanie robić zupełnie nic. Wydzielina najpierw była zielona, teraz jest przezroczysta. Co to może być?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo wspolczuje osobom, które mecza się z zatokami kilkanaście lat, ja po 3 prawie latach trafiłam do Lalimedu (osrodek leczenia naturalnego)i bylam tam na biorezonansie, wykryli mi paciorkowca wzatokach. Bakteria oporna na antybiotyki dlatego nic mi nie pomagały. Po leczeniu  od roku jest wszystko ok.! Czasem tradycyjna medycyna sobie nie radzi, choc poczatkowo myślałam ze tak nie jest i ze mi w koncu jakis lekarz pomoze!

----------


## Milenna78

Na zatoki najlepiej stosować inhalacje, wtedy docieramy dokładnie do tego miejsca, do którego należy podać odpowiednie leki. W każdym domu przyda się dobry inhalator, najlepiej wybrać taki który posiada funkcje regulacji cząsteczki mgiełki, wtedy można leczyć różne obszary dróg oddechowych. Ja korzystam z inhalatora pro sanity, posiada wiele przydatnych funkcji.

----------


## Janka

nie znam się na takich specjalistycznych objawach i leczeniach ale wiem że nasodren na zatoki i zatkany nos jest dobry do wypróbowania, bo sama używałam. z tego co czytałam można go używać z jakimiś innymi kuracjami np antybiotykowymi także spokojnie możesz sobie kupić i wypróbować  :Wink:  mi ładnie oczyścił nos i zatoki ze wszystkiego co tam zalegało

----------


## strong16

moze jakis dobry inhalator by pomogl zeby udroznic drogi. Ja kiedys tez mialam problemy i stosowalam inhalator z firmy diagnosis, mozna kupic go normalnie w aptece, sklepie medycznym albo w internecie

----------


## Siostrzenica

A nie zastanawiałaś się nad wizyta u laryngologa, bowiem problem może mieć głębsze podłoże. Mój wujek miał problemy z zatokami, ciągłe ich stany zapalne, katar itp. Odwiedziliśmy Dea Salus w Tychach,  ponieważ mieszkamy na Śląsku. To fantastyczne miejsce - Szpital chirurgii jednego dnia oraz Przychodnie Specjalistyczne. Zakwalifikowano go do endoskopowej operacji zatok z zastosowaniem hydrodebridera. Jest już po zabiegu kilka tygodni. Problemy zniknęły. Pobyt w szpitalu wspomina dobrze. Pozytywnie zaskoczyły moją rodzinę zastane tam  komfortowe dwuosobowe sale, czystość oraz otwartość i życzliwość pracującego tam personelu, który był cały czas do jego dyspozycji, bez problemu odpowiadając na dodatkowe pytania. Dzień po zabiegu przeprowadzona zastała konsultacja lekarska i wujek wrócił do domu :Wink:  . Nie wiem, gdzie mieszkasz, ale jeśli na Śląsku, to polecam właśnie tą placówkę.

----------


## Siostrzenica

A nie zastanawiałaś się nad wizyta u laryngologa, bowiem problem może mieć głębsze podłoże. Mój wujek miał problemy z zatokami, ciągłe ich stany zapalne, katar itp. Odwiedziliśmy Dea Salus w Tychach,  ponieważ mieszkamy na Śląsku. To fantastyczne miejsce - Szpital chirurgii jednego dnia oraz Przychodnie Specjalistyczne. Zakwalifikowano go do endoskopowej operacji zatok z zastosowaniem hydrodebridera. Jest już po zabiegu kilka tygodni. Problemy zniknęły. Pobyt w szpitalu wspomina dobrze. Pozytywnie zaskoczyły moją rodzinę zastane tam  komfortowe dwuosobowe sale oraz otwartość i życzliwość pracującego tam personelu, który był cały czas do jego dyspozycji, bez problemu odpowiadając na dodatkowe pytania. Dzień po zabiegu przeprowadzona zastała konsultacja lekarska i wujek wrócił do domu :Wink:  . Nie wiem, gdzie mieszkasz, ale jeśli na Śląsku, to polecam właśnie tą placówkę.

----------


## sebixx

Dręczyły mnie nawracające katary, właściwie przez cały rok. Do laryngologa Piotra Sawickiego poszedłem i  zaproponował mi leczenie niedrożności. Po niecałych dwudziestu minutach już problemu nie miałem  :Smile:  Niesamowita jest obecnie technologia leczenia i przyznam, że pan Piotr daje duże szanse na wyleczenie nawet najpoważniejszych schorzeń laryngologicznych.

----------


## sylwiar

Tak się składa, że mamy w domu alergika i z różnymi inhalatorami już miałam do czynienia. Najlepiej mi pasuje Pro Sanity. Używamy aktualnie i na pewno to co mogę powiedzieć – jest wygodny. Wydajnie podaje lek, dzięki specjalnym zaworom mgiełka nie ucieka gdzieś w przestrzeń. No i też trzeba przyznać, że jest to trwała konstrukcja, chodzi regularnie a nie widzę żeby jakoś sprawność na tym cierpiała.

----------


## Sylwia33

Ja mam dużo w domu rzeczy od Sanity i inhalator też od nich kupowałem Sanity Simple. Znana polska marka z pełną gwarancją, którą rzeczywiście tutaj respektują akurat. Wiem, bo kiedyś miałem okazję z gwarancji korzystać przy okazji ciśnieniomierza, który właśnie też od Sanity kupiliśmy z żoną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam 28 lat i od kilku problem z zatokami.
Dwa lata temu doszlo to do takiego momemtu, ze zostalem wyslany na rezonas i biopsje...
Wyniki byly dla mnie pozytywne, a lekarz prowadzacy stwierdzil przewlekle zapalenie zatok.
Przez te dwa lata przyzwyczilem sie wrecz do bolu :O i wydzieliny wyplywajacej z gardla.
Ok miesiac temu ,,wzielo,, mnie bardziej.
Troche sie przeziebilem i zaczolem smarkac i pluc wydzielina o czarnym kolorze.
Domyslam sie, ze to krew  :Frown: 
Powiem szczczerze, ze jestem spanikowany.
Do lekarza boje sie isc.
Nie chce przezywac tego od poczatku  :Frown: 

Prosze Was o rade.

Ps. Zauwazylem w ostatnim miesiacu, ze jesli bardziej chronie organizm od przeziebien to krew znika... jesli sie ,,zapuszcze,, to jest duzo gorzej.

----------

